# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi ở Xiêm Riệp - Campuchia

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Chỉ cần 2 -4 ngày, với chừng 150 USD giắt túi và một cuốn cẩm nang du lịch, bạn đã có thể bắt đầu cuộc hành trình đến đất nước Vạn tháp.*

Nếu muốn đi du lịch bụi ở nước ngoài thì Campuchia có lẽ là lựa chọn thích hợp dành cho bạn. Du lịch sang các nước láng giềng vừa không tốn nhiều tiền, lại có khá nhiều dịch vụ, phương tiện để bạn lựa chọn. Từ TP.HCM đi Xiêm Riệp có khá nhiều tuyến xe buýt ở Bến Thành, hoặc khu Phạm Ngũ Lão.

Là một quần thể đền chùa khổng lồ hiếm hoi tồn tại, khu đền Angkor ở Xiêm Riệp là một kỳ quan kiến trúc nổi tiếng và thu hút khá đông du khách nhờ vẻ đẹp lãng mạn, kì vĩ và vô cùng ấn tượng.

Nếu muốn khám phá khu Angkor bao la với hàng chục quần thể đền đài hùng vĩ, bạn phải dành ra tối thiểu là 3 ngày. Việc trước tiên là quyết định thời gian để mua vé tham quan. Có 3 loại vé tùy bạn lựa chọn: vé 1 ngày (20 USD ), vé 3 ngày (40 USD), 1 tuần (60 USD ), giá vé khá đắt đỏ nhưng hoàn toàn xứng đáng với những giá trị mà nó mang lại. Bạn sẽ chìm đắm trước những khối đá ngàn năm, trầm trồ với kĩ nghệ chạm trổ hùng vĩ, trác việt; ngạc nhiên với sự vĩnh cửu của thời gian...

Nếu không có đủ thời gian để tham quan tất cả cụm đền rộng lớn, bạn có thể tập trung vào những cụm nổi bật mà bất cứ ai khi đến đây cũng không thể bỏ qua.

Angkor Wat, nơi linh thiêng nhất trong quần thể Angkor, nổi bật với 5 tầng tháp, bên ngoài là những tượng đầu rắn Naga, bên trong được trang trí bằng hàng trăm tượng Phật, những bức phù điêu chạy dài suốt các hành lang và đặc biệt nhất là 1.700 bức tượng vũ nữ Aspara hoàn toàn khác nhau về nét mặt cũng như tư thế múa. Angkor Watt là ngôi đền duy nhất ở Campuchia quay mặt về hướng Tây, hướng mặt trời lặn, nên ai đến đây cũng muốn lên đồi Bakheng ngắm hoàng hôn, để chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh Angkor huyền bí trong ánh chiều sắp tắt.



Những đỉnh tháp thâm nghiêm như muốn chạm đến bầu trời xanh thẳm.



Những bậc thang hẹp và thẳng đứng khiến nhiều du khách "đau tim"

Chiêm ngưỡng kiến trúc kì vĩ của Angkor Thom, với những dấu tích thời vàng son của một đế chế hùng mạnh, nổi bật với khu đền Bayon với những bức tượng 4 mặt mang nụ cười bí ẩn.



Đền Bayon ở Angkor Thom. Angkor Thom có nghĩa là "Thành phố vĩ đại" nổi tiếng với những tượng Phật cười hiền.
Không giống như phần lớn đền tại Angkor, Ta Prohm từ lâu đã bị bỏ quên, bao quanh khu di tích là những rễ cây cổ thụ bám víu chằng chịt hàng ngàn năm. Tuy hoang tàn, đổ nát nhưng lại khá thu hút du khách vì nơi đây đã từng là phim trường của bộ phim Bí mật ngôi mộ cổ với sự tham gia diễn xuất của nữ minh tinh Angelina Jolie.





Và đừng quên chụp hình kỉ niệm trên đất nước Vạn tháp.
Ngoài ra, còn rất nhiều khu đền đài tuyệt đẹp như Phnom Bakheng, Banteay Srei, Preah Khan…

Có đủ loại phương tiện để tham quan Angkor: xe đạp, xe đạp điện, xe ôm, xe tuk tuk, ô tô... Tuy nhiên, có thể nói phương tiện tuyệt vời nhất để thăm thú Angkor là xe đạp điện hoặc tuk tuk. Bạn có thể di chuyển dễ dàng theo bảng chỉ dẫn mà không sợ lạc đường.


Ở Campuchia, người ta không tự sản xuất loại hàng hóa nào. Tất cả đều được nhập khẩu từ Thái Lan, Việt Nam và các nước lân cận. Vì vậy, tốt nhất bạn chỉ nên mua quà lưu niệm, ẩm thực địa phương hoặc tìm vài món đồ là lạ ở chợ cũ, và nhớ là phải trả giá. Ở chợ đêm, người ta bày bán đồ lưu niệm, từ những hình Angkor làm bằng đất nung, tới những chiếc khăn đầy màu sắc, những món đồ trang sức lấp lánh... Buổi tối ở cũng có thể dạo quanh khu vực này để ăn tối. Nơi đây chỉ có một đoạn phố ngắn nhưng hàng quán tấp nập, phần lớn mọi người đều đổ về đây khi trời tối.



Bạn có thể thử món ăn vặt nổi tiếng của Campuchia là dế mèn, nhện đen, nhộng,... chiên giòn nhìn khá hấp dẫn nhưng không phải ai cũng can đảm nuốt.
_Nguồn: bưu điện việt nam_





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 149 USD/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 149 USD/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Campuchia* - *tour du lich Campuchia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Campuchia* - *du lich Campuchia*

----------

